# ماهي الطريقة الناجحة في الإبداع في دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية؟؟؟؟



## فيصل الرسلاني (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني المهندسين والطلبه :

هذا هو إقتراح لمن إمتن الله عليه في الخبره والفطنه ، ليت أحدا منكم يتبرع بكتابة الأسلوب الأمثل لبدأ الدراسة في هذا المجال بحيث يسهل التفوق ولا يتوه الطالب بين المواد و الدروس
وفي نهاية الدراسية
يكتشف أنه لو سلك الطريق الفلاني لكان أسهل وأدعى للإبداع والفهم....إخواننا المهندسين إجعلوها صدقة جارية لكم بأن ترشدوني بالنصح والرشد...حتى لا نضل ويذهب الجهد سدى.


تقبل تحيات أخوكم 
أبو أسيل الرسلاني*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز فيصل على هذا الموضوع الجديد والمفيد في نفس الوقت وقد تم التثبيت للأهمية وسوف أعطي رأي حول الموضوع بعد رؤية قسم من أراء الأخوة الأعضاء وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .......


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (10 أغسطس 2009)

*تثبيتك للموضوع دليل حرصك على كل ما ينفع الأعضاء، و يكون السبب في تفوقهم العلمي والعملي...شكرا لك أخي الكريم

وننتظر نصائح زملائنا وأساتذتنا ومهندسينا الأعزاء و نتلهف شوقا لروؤة تجاربهم و إرشادهم النابع من تجربة وحكمه.

هذا المنتدى منتدى راقي وبه أعضاء أكفاء وعلماء زادوه رفعة وشرفا .. فأرجوا أن يبقى على هذا الحماس والنشاط ونرى ما يثلج الصدر في هذا الموضوع.*


----------



## كيميائية صغيرونة (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخويه.. 

ومشكور اخوية مهندس المحبة .. 
اتمنى انه المهندسين يفبدوناا ونستفيد من تجاربهم وخاص انا بعدني فاول الدرب ....ّ


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,,
شكرا لكم أخواني الأفاضل علي هذه الإهتمامات بطلابكم ومهندسيكم وبأوطانكم وبإذن الله سنلمح الإبداع والنبوغ من رواد هذه الملتقيات الرائعة.
مشاركتي بسيطة لأنني طالبة علي مشارف السنة الثالثة في هذا التخصص وما اتيت من العلم إلا القليل دون تحريف في الاية.
ليس هنالك من طريقة معينة بنظري لكل طريقته التي يخطها لنفسه لانه هو الوحيد الاعلم بمكامن طاقته وضعفه ويعلم ما ينقصه وما يستطيع استغلاله للابداع في هذا المجال,وما الابداع إلا الإتيان بجديد والله سبحانه وتعالي قد جعل لكل مخلوق ميزة وسبيل يخطوه.
المهم أن يكون الطالب يقظا في تلقي الدروس وأن يسأل فيما لا يفهم ويحاول الإستفادة من الملاحظات التي تذكر خلال الدرس,ولكن الأهم أن يكون لطالب بنامج معين أو خطة استراتيجية يعتمد عليها ليستفيد من وقته علي اكمل وجه والعلم بئر عميق من أراد أن ينهل منه فيجب أن يكون من أصحاب الهمم والصبر اولي همة لهذا الطريق.
كذلك عليه أن يفهم ما تعنيه الهندسة الكيميائية ويفهم المناهج المعطي ما المخرجات المراد منها ليعلم الطريق الامثل في استيعابها فبعض المفردات الدراسية بحاجة لتمارين علي حل المسائل بانتظام للاطلاع علي أفكار متنوعة ,والبعض الاخر يعتمد علي التجارب المعملية,والبعض الاخر يعتمد علي الحفظ وبعضها يعتمد علي التمرين والحفظ والتجارب.
ومن الاشياء التي يجب فهمها هي علم الرياضيات لانه ركيزة اساسية في هذا المجال وانصح كل من يحب هذا المجال ويريد أن يبدع فيه أن يقرأ تاريخ هذا العلم وأن يفهم ما يعني هندسة كيميائية الفرق بينها وبين الكيمائي والمجالات التي يستطيع مستقبلا العمل بها.
اتمني ان اكون قد افدتكم بما فتح الله علي من الفهم البسيط .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك إختي حاملة المفاتيح
والله نسأل أن ييسر لك ما بقي ويزيدك علما ونورا كما زدتينا نصحا ورشدا...عقبال الدراسات العليا بإذن الله

ننتظر الإبداع من المهندسين المخضرمين وأرجو أن لا يبخلو علينا بنصح ... نعم لكل طريقته لكن هناك شء تمنيت أنك أهتميت به أكثر وطريقه ما أحببت أنك إتبعتها ... أخبرنا بها لتختصر علينا الطريق والعناء والتعب.


في إنتظار الناصحين المبدعين.


----------



## أسير الحياة (13 أغسطس 2009)

بصراااحة أنا لسة طالب في كلية الهندسة

بس حبيت يكون إلي بصمة في هالموضوع الرائع والمميز​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكر وتقدير للمهندس فيصل الرسلاني علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز وشكر وتقدير لكل من سوف يساهم في اعطاء الارشادات والنصائح


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,
سأعطيك بعض الخطوط التي اتبعها في دراستي ,أولا كل مقرر أدرسه أبحث عن أهم أهدافه ما الهدف من دراستي إياه وكيف أستطيع أن استخدمه في الواقع العملي والحقيقة لم تفلح نوعا ما لاني لم أجد كيف أو أين أستطيع التطبيق ومن ثم تبادري إلي ذهني أن التطبيق العملي سيكون مستقبلا ولكني تمنيت أن تهتم الجامعات بتنمية ملكات الفكر البحثي لأنني أعشق البحوث العلمية ولهذا أركز علي العملي كثيرا..وبعد المحاضرات أعود إلي المنزل أراجع الدروس التي أخدتها في ذلك اليوم حتي دراسة طفيفة وفي نهاية الإسبوع أحاول أن أراجع كل ما درسته حتي دراسة طفيفة لأن التكرار يعلم الشطار كما يقال.
والأهم من ذلك بعض المفردات تحتاج للخيال فاستخدم خيالي وبعضها يحتاج مزيج من الحفظ والفهم والتدريب علي حل المسائل ومن أهم النقاط التي أحب أن ينتبه لها الجميع أن يسأل فيما لا يعلم ولا يترك أي شئ يمر عليه إعتباطا .
وأتمني أن أكون أفدتكم لأنني الحقيقة لا أعرف كيف أبسط الموضوع.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختي حاملة المفاتيح
وأسأل الله أن يزيدك علما ونفعا كما نصحتي في إرشادانا ، بارك الله فيك

وننتظر المزيد من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع بأعضائه الأكفاء


----------



## الإرادة (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
لقد قامت الأخت حاملة المفاتيح بذكر ما كنت سأقول، فكل ما ذكرته أوافقها عليه تماما.
أنا أدرس في السنة الرابعة و أحب أن أذكر أن على الطالب أن يدرس لأجل العلم ذاته و هذا ليس كلاما فلسفبا و الله شاهد على هذا، فالطالب الذي اختار تخصصه لا بد أن يستشعر المسؤؤلية و ما معنى أنك ستكون مهندسا كيميائيا (على سبيل المثال) و لا بد أن يستشعر الجمال في ما يدرس، لأن ذلك يفجر طاقات كبيرة و يشحذ الهمة و يوقد الذهن، عندما يكون عندي مهمات عدة لأنجزها للغد فإني أترك أقرب المواد إلي لأنجزها في النهاية لأن الشعور بالتعب يغادرني عندما أدرس ما أحب، عندما نقوم بدراسة مسألة ما، علينا أن نفهم الأساس جيدا، عادة يكون تصور أن هذه المسألة صادفتنا في العمل يكون مفيدا؛ لأنه في العمل المشكلة لا تكون من الكتاب الفلاني و من الدرس الفلاني حتى نقوم بالبحث عن القوانين الملائمة للمعطيات و نقوم بالحل دون أن نعرف لماذا، في العمل لا تكون المعطيات متوفرة كما في الكتب و لذلك علينا أن نفهم الأساس جيدا حتى نعلم ما الذي يلزم من معطيات، كما أن العلم يتطور وواقع العمل قد لا يشبه ما درسنا و لكن الأساس القوي يجعل المهندس قادرا على استيعاب الجديد و التعامل معه بل و أن يأتي هو بالجديد، إذا الخلاصة هي أن نحب ما ندرس و أن نأخذ الأمور بجدية و إخلاص.
النقطة الثانية هي تطوير الذات، على الطالب أن يطور من مقدرته على التحصيل بنفسه، جرب أن تدرس ما لم تفهمه بنفسك، تعامل مع الكتب و اقرأ النص بتمعن و تحليل و حاول أن تفهم بنفسك قبل اللجوء إلى السؤال و لا تعتمد على الملخصات و الملاحظات فقط ، الكتاب هو المرجع الأهم و الأصل دائما، علم نفسك إيجاد ما تحتاجه من معلومات من الكتاب.
النقطة الثالثة هي الرياضيات و الكمبيوتر، الرياضيات أداة المهندس، فهم الرياضيات يخدم في فهم ما ندرسه في كثير من الأحيان لأن ذلك يدخل في اشتقاقات القوانين، الكمبيوتر مهم سواء كبرنامج خاص بالهندسة الكيميائية مثل Hysys أو كبرنامج ال Matlab أو ال Mathmatica. قد لا تركز الجامعة بشكل كاف على استخدام البرامج و لكن من المفيد جدا أن يكون الطالب قادرا على توظيفها في حل المسائل و أن يكون قادرا على إعداد بعض البرامج بنفسه. شيء جيد أن تكون قادرا على حل المسائل باليد و باستخدام برنأمج أيضا.
قد أكون ركزت على ما كيفية إعداد الطالب نفسه للمستقبل و ليس على كيفية التفوق في الدراسة الجامعية إذ أن الطالب قد لا يقوم بمعظم ما ذكرت من الأمور و يكتفي بالترديد و التركيز على ما سيأتي في الامتحان ويحرز معدلا عاليا و لكن هذا سرعان ما يزول، أن يرفع الطالب من مستواه فوق ما يحتاج لتحصيل معدل عال سيكون مفيدا له أثناء دراسته و بعد التخرج أيضا إن شاء الله. 
هذا عن تجربة شخصية و أرجو أن تعذروني على الإطالة و أن يلقى ما سبق الاهتمام من و لو من البعض و وفقتم جميعا.


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (18 أغسطس 2009)

الإرادة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، أسأل الله أن يعينك ويزيدك علما نافعا تنتفع منه وتنفع كما نفعتنا في نصيحتك وتوجيهك.
الله يكثر من أمثالك من الذين يحبون الخير للغير كما يحبونه لأنفسهم.


وننتظر المزيد من مهندسينا وزملائنا . مازال الله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه.

فيصل الرسلاني


----------



## farouq dabag (20 أغسطس 2009)

اخت العزيزة اعتقد بعد ما اكملت دراستي 1990 وعملت في المعامل والشركات افضل الوسيلة هي الدروس العملية وثم شرحهاوفوائدهانظريا واهم جزاء هو الاختبار(امتحان)الطالب وارجو لكي الموفقية وشكرا


----------



## E.abo khaled (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ونتمنى ممن لديه الخبرة افادتنا ومشكور


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا
جدااا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## ENG.METO (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا اشكر كل الاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع من مشرفين واعضاء والجميع
وانا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وحابب اكون واحد منكم

وأشكر اخوي فيصل الرسلاني على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد واشكر الاخت حاملة المفاتيح على طرحها المميز


----------



## مناف المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ فيصل الرسلاني على الموضوع 
وانشاء نستفاد من خبرات الاخوه الموجودين


----------



## إيفوسا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أسير الحياة قال:


> بصراااحة أنا لسة طالب في كلية الهندسة
> 
> بس حبيت يكون إلي بصمة في هالموضوع الرائع والمميز​


والله موضوعك جد رائع والرجاء إتحافنا بمثل هذه المواضيع مرات ومرات وشكرا


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان الجميع يملك روح التعاون فلما التخاذل والركون 
لم نود ان نكون في اخر الصفوف ونكون نحن الهاتفين وراء القادة لم لا نكون في مقدمة الشعوب والامم 

ام اننا لسنا مؤهلين لنخوض التجربة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لا استطيع كتابة مواضيع جديدة هل توجد مشكلة بالموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك اله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الى مزيد من التقدم والعلم


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
فكرة كويسة جدا والله


----------



## ash-sh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومشاركات رائعة جداَ بارك الله لكم جميعاً على ماقدمتم لنا


----------



## master 2010 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الموضوع ده جميل جدااا وشكرا أخ فيصل الرسلانى على طرح مثل هذه المواضيع والتى تفيد سائلها ومجيبها فى نفس الوقت .مجال الهندسه الكيميائيه من امتع المجالات الموجوده فى اقسام كليه الهندسه. ,وللتفوق فى المجال ده اكيد الاهتمام بالعملى اهم شء وباستمرار متابعه حضور المحاضرات حتى ولو كانت ممله وان تسأل فى أى شئ لاتعرفه وحتى ان كنت عارف معلومه لاتبخل بها على اى حد لانك اكيد لما تقلها لحد المعلومه دى هتزيد او على الاقل هتثبت 
واعرف ان المطلوب منك وانت طالب هو التحصيل وجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات واكيد التقدير مهم وان كانت الفتره دى هى مجال اكبر للوسطه والمحسوبيه بس التقدير هيفيدك كتير على الاقل هيكون حافز ليك فحاول بقدر المستطاع ان تتفوق فى المجال ده . وكمان مره هقولك العملى والمحاضرات اوتمنى ليك التوفيق وانى اكون ولو حتى قدرت افيدك باى شء .


----------



## shahid7962 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي فيصل على هذا الطرح
من الطرق التي فادتني هي الدراسة مع مجموعة من اربع الى خمسة اشخاص
​


----------



## ziani (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجوا اكمال البيانات عليها وشكرا


----------



## Beshu (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ... السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته..
في البداية أشكر أخونا المهندس فيصل الرسلانى على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع:28: وأتمنى له التوفيق دائما :20:.
أخوكم يموت في الهندسة الكيميائية:2: وهذه بعض الامور التي أرى أنها مفيدة وضرورية للمنهدس الكيميائي لأني وصلت إليها بعد عناء :79:...

أولا :الدعاء وطلب التوفيق من الله،ثم البعد كل البعد عن المحبطين والسلبيين:29: طبعا لأنهم سوف 

يشككون في قدراتك أو في تخصصك ويقولون أنه مجرد تخصص حفظ ليس إلا وكن أيجابيا..

ثانيا: التركيز وأن تكون يقظ دائما:10:.

ثالثا: لا تقتصر على المحاضرات في أن تنهل من هذا العلم ، ولكن عليك بالمراجع الغنية بالمعلومات و 

كتب الهندسة الكيميائية الموجودة في هذا المنتدى و في المكتبات :31:.

رابعا: أعلم إن العلم نور، وأن هدفك هو أن ترقى بالعلم وليس بما وصلت إليه من شهادات عليا.

خامسا: الوقت، تذكر أخي المهندس أن الوقت أهم شئ وهو سوف يكون سبب تقدمك أو تأخرك، لهذا أغتنم فرصتك و أيضا لا تستعجل في التعلم ولكن تعلم بتأن وصبر.:1:
الحمد لله هذا ما وصلت إليه بفضل الله وأرجوا من كل المهندسين أن يتعاونوا على العلم و تبادل الخبرات في هذا المنتدى الرائع والسلام عليكم ورحمته الله تعالى وبركاته.


----------



## starshine238 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا باخوانى المهندسين الكيميائيين ,و اقدم لكم نفسى ,انا فى بكارليوس هندسه الشروق فى مصر .
احب افيد اخوانى بمعلوماتى عن القسم و ارجو انكم تستفيدو بها .
اول حاجه القسم ده قائم على ثلاث مواد و هم (HEAT TRANSFER - MASS TRANSFER - FLUID )
و اللى ناقص فى حاجه فيهم يعرف انه بقى اقل من بتاع علوم .

تانى حاجه تهتم بدراستك جيدا و متشغلش بالك بالكورسات غير و انت فى سنه رابعه و بعد التخرج , لانك ممكن تاخد حاجه ماتستفدش منها جيد و تنساها بعد التخرج .....

ثالث حاجه اللغه ..........لازم يكون معاك اساسى english و دى متعتبرهاش لغه .....لازم يكون معاك لغه كمان و مش شرط تكون ممتاز فيها ,تمشى حالك بيها يعنى 

بس .........ده اللى فى بالى حاليا و ارجو انى اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي كل من أثرانا في المواضيع والنصائح القيمة التي نحسبها خرجت من قلوبكم إلى قلوبنا لتعيها عقولنا ... ونستنير بها في دروبنا.

وننتظر المزيد من درركم بارك الله فيكم

فيصل الرسلاني


----------



## nawel23 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك 

:75::75::75:​


----------



## goran-che.eng (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم انا طالب بسنة رابعة
اهم شيء هو الايمان الثقة بنفس 
و اتباع طرائق الدراسة لو تكدرون الطريقة الجماعية في بعض الدروس الحسابية و صعبة الي يحتاج فكرات في الفهم و الحل .
لازم ماتخلي يمر محاضرة بدون فهمه و مراجعته و اهم شيء المراجعة العامة في نهاية الاسبوع*.


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير لكل شخص شارك بنصيحة ورأي ............


----------



## engrsaleh (10 نوفمبر 2009)

المشاركه بالأسفل آسف لهذا الخلل


:59:


----------



## engrsaleh (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيكم العافيه ولكم جزيل الشكر جميعاً وخصوصا أخى المهندس فيصل علي طرح هذا الموضوع وحبه لمساعدة الطلاب بما ينفع وطرح هذا الموضوع في وجة نظرى لايقل أهميه عن العلم نفسه فمن عرف الطريق ومابه أخذ العدة والعتاد المناسب له أعلم أخى الطالب أن الكيمياء هى كل ماحولك دراستها ممتعه ومشوقه ولعل كونها أحد الأساسيات بالحياة هو مايجعلها بهذه الدرجه من المتعه ... قرأت كافة الردود ولم أجد مايشفي غليلي لأن كلمة الإبداع جباره حملت عنوان هذا الموضوع أخى طالب الهندسه الكيميائه أعلم بأن السر في أن تكون مبدع بمعنى الكلمه هو وبكل بساطه ان تحب ماتفعل ولك أن تقيس هذا علي كافة مجالة حياتك فأنت تحب مثلاً كرة القدم فتجد نفسك تعلم كل مايدور بها من أحداث و الأسماء و أين ومتى وكيف وماذا سيحدث وو ... إلخ

حبك لما تفعل هو دافع قوى لأن تبدع وهذا بالدرجه الأولى ,, علوم الكيمياء تأخذك من المصدر الأساسي وحتى تنتهى بالمنتج وبعد إستهلاك المنتج إلي إعادة تصنيعه بكل مافيها من مراحل ..

إذا أردت أن تكون مبدع فماعليك عزيزى إلا أن تحب ماتفعل وهذا الحب هو الدافع والمحرك لك نحو الإبداع بالدرجه الأولى ومن ثم تأخذ بالأسباب بعد طلب العون من الله بأستغلال أوقاتك بالقرائه الكثيره وإن كانت للإطلاع فقط فلاتنسي أنه يتوجب عليك مراجعة أساساتك في الكيمياء من حين لآخر فلإبداع لايكون كأن تكون كغيرك تأخذ العلم وتنفذ ماتعلمته فضع بصمتك في هذا العلم وأستنتج إستنتاجك الخاص بك فمن هنا تبدأ في أول خطوات الإبداع ....

تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق والإبداع..

تذكر أنك تريد أن تكون مبدع فلا تبخل علي هذا المبدع بأن تكون له ثقافه من عدة علوم ..


تحياتى ..


----------



## e.rooz (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بوركتم


----------



## الاء قدوم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كتب عن البوليمرات


----------



## magdyharby (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء
اريد المساهمة فى هذا الموضوع ببعض النصائح لأخوتى الطلبة الدارسين للهندسة الكميائية وادعو لهم جميعا بالتوفيق وارجو المعذرة لأستخدام الانجليزية وسأحول تجنب ذالك مسقبلا:

how to become a good chemical engineer, I will give you some advices from my point of view after 13 years of experience in this career:
1-	During your study concentrate on the understanding the chemical engineering principles very well, don’t leave this basic concepts without understanding and if the course is not very clear try to find any other reference (handbook, learning video on YouTube or other source), the internet became full of such good free learning sources.
2-	During the summer if you have a chance to get summer training in a petroleum or chemical plant make good use of this opportunity and assume that you have to know this plant as if you will work there as this will be your first reference for training and most of the after graduation interviews will ask you about the training that you took to check your understanding capabilities.
3-	Make report about this summer training and try to exchange this reports with your colleges to know more information about the plants that they visited.
4-	During the summer or any free time try to increase your communication skills by taking (English courses, presentation skills course, technical reporting course, management course), these courses will help you a lot in your career and will increase your score to take any job.
5-	Try to take courses about process simulation software (hysys, proII, aspen or others) these will help especially if you are interested in process engineering career.
Actually I was trying to summarize the main ideas and I wish you all good luck.


----------



## omarsaaed (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايتا شكرا على هذا الموضوع الذي اقل ما يقال فيه انه يحمل في العنوان لمسة فنان
وهذا شأن الباحثين عن الحقيقة 
فعلم الهندسة الكيمياوية علم مثل بقية العلوم
غير انه لم يحظى بعالمنا العربي بالاهتمام و الرعاية 
بالاهمال وقلة طول البال 
و نصيحتي لكل طالب ..... ان يبدا من حيث انتهى الاخرون ... 
دون الالتفات كثيرا لما يقال عن هذه القفزة... والعمل من كل طالب او باحث بتخصص وان كان صغيرا بنظره 
غير انه واسع في اصله 
واعلم ان لا صغير في باب العلوم 
اذا ما حاولت ان تفتح باب 
فاعلم انه لن يغلق بعدك

فتفضل وادخل هذا الباب الواسع.... الهندسة الكيمياوية ...



في الحلقة الثانية سأذكر بشيء من التفصيل عن خطوات الابداع و التميز في الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## كيمياء الماء (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولو أنه رد متأخر جداً .....
أخي الكريم في كل عمل مهما كان عليك بالاحسان 
أي ابذل كامل جهدك وأفضله وأحسنه واترك الباقي على رب العالمين


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضع قييم ورائع


----------



## عاصم البلوشي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

farouq dabag قال:


> اخت العزيزة اعتقد بعد ما اكملت دراستي 1990 وعملت في المعامل والشركات افضل الوسيلة هي الدروس العملية وثم شرحهاوفوائدهانظريا واهم جزاء هو الاختبار(امتحان)الطالب وارجو لكي الموفقية وشكرا


 



مساء الخير بالجميع ..
بصراحه الجميع متميز بردودة .. ولكن حبيت اسأل الاخ فاروق عن طبيعة العمل ؟؟؟ شو يكون عملك بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ALZOOBERY2001 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أقترح مهم*

شكرآ أخي على هذا المقترح الهام خاصه في هذا المجال لانه متسلسل و لابد من التدرج في التليم و التلقي لانه علم مرتب كباقي العلوم


----------



## مطرنافع (21 ديسمبر 2009)

_بسم الله والحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام علي رسول الله_
_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله_

اخوتي اخواتي ، ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي معلومات بخصوص موضوع (visbreacking of crude oil by batch reactor)

(والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه)

مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## milanello2004 (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :ـ 

هذه اول مشاركة لي كعضو في في المنتدي وأحببت فقط ان أذكر للأخ الباحث عن الطريقة الأمثل هي محبتك لما تدرس ورغبتك وقناعتك بهذا الفرع من الهندسة عندما كنت طالباً قال لي أحد أساتذتي ذات مرة ان اقتنعت بالهندسة الكيميائية فستكون دراستها محببة الى نفسك كمن يمارس لعبة تستهويه ينتظر دوما اي فرصة سانحة لكي يمضي وقته باللهو بها

وهذه الهندسة بصفة عامة ياعزيزي ان رغبتها تستهويك وتجعلك دوماً سعيدا بممارستها ........


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختي حاملة المفاتيح


----------



## سعد السوداني (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم . . .
سوف أتحدث عن تنظيم الدراسة والنجاح الأكاديمي ، وكذلك كيفية التركيز في الدراسة ، وتحسين مستوى الفهم والاستيعاب ، وأخيراً أهمية تدوين الملاحظات . 
تنظيم الدراسة والنجاح الأكاديمي:- 
إن من الضروري أن يعرف المرء إلى أين هو ذاهب ، لذا فمن الضروري أن يكون لك هدف دراسي واضح المعالم يمكن تحقيقه ، ولكي تحقق هذا الهدف الدراسي يجب أن تكون لك مقومات لتنظيم الدراسة ،مثل أن يكون لديك جدول دراسي منتظم والعمل وفقاً لجدول زمني محدد ، وأن توفر مكاناً مرتباً للدراسة ، وأن لاتؤجل واجباتك الدراسية ، وأن تكون مستعد دوماً للإمتحانات.
هناك إعتبارات غير دراسية لتنظيم الدراسة وأخرى إعتبارات دراسية . الإعتبارات غير الدراسية مثل الإعتبارات الشخصية التي تتمثل في الإتزان الجسمي ، فيجب أن تحدد متى تكون نشطاً ذهنياً خلال اليوم ، ومتى تشعر أنك مستعد جسمياً للدراسة خلال اليوم ومن ثم تضع جدول للدراسة خلال أوقات النشاط الذهني والجسمي ،ولاتنسى فترات النوم الكافية وذلك لأن التركيز الجيد في الدراسة يتأثر بمقدار الوقت الذي تنام فيه خلال اليوم. 
كما يجب ان تقوم بتمارين بدنية خفيفة خلال اليوم لأنها تساعدك في تجديد نشاطك الذهني والبدني وأن تضع المادة التي تحتاج منك لجهد كبير بعد هذه التمارين .
أما الإعتبارات الدراسية فتتعلق بالمادة الدراسية ومستوى الصعوبة ، فيجب أن تسأل نفسك كم من الوقت تحتاج لدراستها وبالتالي برمجتها في الجدول الدراسي.
أنت كطالب هندسة كيميائية تكون درجاتك النهائية وفقاً للإمتحان النظري والجانب العملي خلال الفصل ، والجانب العملي درجاته شبه مضمونة فيجب التركيز عليها حتى تحظى بأغلبها ، وإن عدم الإهتمام بها بحجة أنها تمثل نسبة بسيطة مقارنة بالجانب النظري يؤثر حتماً في نتيجتك النهائية. فيجب ان تهتم بكل صغيرة وكبيرة من إختبارات وواجبات وغيرها من النشاطات الدراسية .

التركيز في الدراسة:-
التركيز هو حصر التفكير في موضوع واحد . ولكن من الصعوبة أن ينصرف الذهن إلى فكرة واحدة فهناك صعوبات في التركيز قد تنتج من مشتتات داخلية أو خارجية أو عن الإرهاق الجسدي أو الذهني أو فقدان الرغبة في الدراسة . 
لكي تتجنب مشتتات التركيز الخارجية ينبغي أن يكون لديك مكان محدد للدراسة فإذا جلست في هذا المكان ينصرف تفكيرك آلياً للإنشغال بالدراسة ، ويجب أن توفر جميع أدوات الدراسة بالقرب منك حتى لا تضطر إلى مغادرة المكان لإستجلاب تلك الأداة ثم ارجوع مرة أخرى وبالتالي قمت بتشتيت تركيزك. 
كما يجب عيك أن لا تأكل أبداً في مكانك المحدد للدراسة ولا تنام فيه وإذا شعرت بالنعاس فأذهب إلى سريرك ، وذلك حتى لاتبرمج عقلك على ذلك فتجلس في مكان الدراسة وتشعر برغبة في الأكل أو النوم ، فيجب أن يكون مكانك المحدد للدراسة فقط للدراسة .
أما مشتتات التركيز الداخلية فتشمل أحلام اليقظة ومشكلاتك الشخصية ، فإذا إستحوزت على تفكيرك مشكلة ما أثناء دراستك فأكتبها على ورقة جانبية محاولاً تأجيلها حتى تنتهي من عملك وبعد أن تفرغ من الجلسة الدراسية حاول أن تتبين المشكلة مباشرةً أو بمساعدة أحدهم . 
أساليب التركيز في الدراسة:-
* تطوير إتجاه إيجابي نحو الدراسة : حاول أن تنظر إلى الدراسة على أنها فرصة للتعلم وليس النظر إليها كأنها مهمة (عمل) يجب إتمامها والتخلص منها بأي صورة كانت .
* تخصيص الجلسة الدراسية الواحدة للقيام بمهمات دراسية محددة : لايؤدي عدم تحديد ما تدرس إلى ضياع الوقت فحسب بل يتعدى ذلك إلى تنمية إتجاه سلبي نحو الدراسة ، ولكي تتجنب ذلك حاول تحديد ماتريده من الجلسة الدراسة قبل أن تبدأها .
* الدراسة في جلسات دراسية قصيرة فاعلة : ينبغي أن تمتد جلستك الدراسية طالما شعرت بإستمرار التركيز ويظهر فعالية الدراسة لدى البعض لمدة لا تستمر لأكثر من عشرين دقيقة بينما يستطيع آخرون الإستمرار في الدراسة لساعة كاملة ، فماهو وضعك أنت ؟
* إستخدام نظام شخصي مناسب للمكافأة : مثل مشاهدة التلفزيون لمدة ساعة في حالة إتمام وحدة دراسية ، وينبغي أن تتناسب كمية المكافئة مع حجم وصعوبة المهمة .
تحسين مستوى الفهم والإستيعاب:-
أظهرت الدراسات أن الطلاب الذين ينسحبون أو يرسبون في المقررات المختلفة يركزون في تعلمهم على دراسة الحقائق والمعلومات ولايقومون بالتركيز على الصورة الكلية الشاملة للمادة ويكون هدفهم الأساسي إستظهار الحقائق وحفظها أكثر من إستيعابها وفهمها .
بشكل عام فإن الدراسة القائمة على الحفظ والإستظهار فقط تؤدي إلى آثار سلبية منها:
نسيان المعلومات وفقدانها بشكل سريع.
عدم القدرة على تكوين دلالات ذات معنى لما يُدرس.
قتل روح البحث والتفكير العلمي . 
إذاً لكي تفهم أي موضوع دراسي يجب قراءة المادة العلمية قراءة بطيئة نسبياً والتأكد من فهم كافة الأفكار والمفاهيم الأساسية في كل فقرة ، وربط الأفكارالسابقة بالأفكار التي تليها بإستمرار ، وأن تقرأ المادة العلمية قراءة تحليلية ناقدة وتدون الأفكار الأساسية .
أما أهم شئ فهو القيام بعملبة التسميع الذاتي ، وهي أن تقوم بتسميع مادرسته بعد كل فترة زمنية أو في حالة الإنتهاء من الفترة الزمنية المخصصة للمادة ، وتقوم بالتسميع بطريقتك الخاصة أي ليس بالضرورة أن تسمع نفس مصطلحات الأستاذ أو الكتاب ، وإنما تقوم بمناقشة الموضوع بموهبتك الخاصة . فعملية التسميع الذاتي تقوم على إستعادة الأفكار الأساسية للمادة العلمية .


تدوين الملاحظات:-
سأتحدث عن تدوين الملاحظات أثناء الدراسة المنزلية وليس أثناء المحاضرات.
تشمل عملية تدوين الملاحظات في أثناء الدراسة المتفحصة للمقرر على خطوتين رئيسيتين هما : وضع خط تحت النقاط المهمة في النص وتدوين الكتابة لى هوامش الكتاب بقلم الرصاص ، أوتدوينها في كراسة منفصلة ولهذه العملية ، فوائد عدة أهمها :
تساعدك في تحديد النقاط المهمة في النص .
تساعدك في رؤية بنية العلاقة الواردة في النص والتركيز أثناء القراءة وفهم ما تقرأ .
تمكنك الملاحظات المدونة من الرجوع إليها بسرعة في المستقبل وإستخدامها في الإستعداد للإمتحانات .
تزيد قدرتك على التذكر والإستيعاب للمادة الدراسية .
ملحوظة:
يجب أن تقوم بمراجعة المادة العلمية بعد يوم أو يومين من دراستها لأول مرة ، وتكمن اهمية ذلك في أن معظم ماتنساه يحدث خلال يوم أو يومين بعد تعلم الشئ لأول مرة ، وهنا تعمل المراجعة على تأخير عملية النسيان وتعزيز التعلم وتحسينه ، وبمكن مراجعة مادرسته في المنزل مثلاً قبل 10 دقائق من المحاضرة الرسمية في الجامعة ، أو جعل المراجعة في جدول الدراسة المنزلي أي قبل قراءة الومضوع الجديد تُراجع الموضوع السابق بسرعة.
راجع المادة بعد أسبوع قبل الإنتقال إلى الوحدة التالية . 

وأخيراً أتمنى لكم المزيد من النجاح والتفوق في الدراسة وفي كافة أمور الحياة.


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم بالطلبة و مهندسين المستقبل القريب و خصوصا انا مقبلة على الميدان العملي.


----------



## باشمهندس سوداني (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقه الموضوع جميل جدا وصعوبه المساله في ان المهندس الكيميائي في الاخير ينتهي به الحال في مجال واحد من مجموعة من المجالات اللتي يدرسها في الجامعه لذا من رائي ان طالب الهندسه الكيميائيه يجب ان يركز في دراسته علي المواد التي تواجهه في جميع التخصصات مثل: design &control &material and energy balance &heat and mass transfeer 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

الله يحقق امنايكم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (13 مارس 2010)

ممتااااااااااااااز جدا هذا الموضوع


----------



## Maha87 (15 مارس 2010)

مرحبا
انا لست (مبدعة) مقارنة مع المبدعين الموجودين ولكن انتهيت من دراستي وبدأت في مجال العمل أقدم نصيحة لكل طالب ان يدرس ليس للعلامة ولكن للاستمتاع و هذا شيئ وارد جدا في الهندسة الكيميائية و ان يوظف دراسته بال(Applications) و هذا سيجعل الدراسة اسهل و امتع و ابداع مؤكد (باذن الله) في مجال العمل فكل شيئ ندرسه له علاقة بالعمل ويفيدنا(مش زي ما كنا نفكر ايام الجامعة)
التوفيق للجميع


----------



## المحفز (17 مارس 2010)

أولا للتفوق في هذا المجال لابد أن تتقي الله أولا قال تعالى ((واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله ))ثانيا تصحيح النية بمعنى أنك تدرس في هذا القسم لإعلاء شأن الإسلام والمسلمين في هذا المحال الذي تفوق فيه غيرهم وأيضا لتكون سفيرا للدعوة إلى الإسلام من خلال المجال .
ثالثا : أن تذاكر محاضراتك أولا بأول وأن تتعرف على الجديد في هذ القسم من خلال زيارة المواقه\ع المختصة بالهندسة الكيميائية .
رابعا : أن تقوم بدخول غرف الشات العلمية الموجودة على الياهو وتتبادل الخبرات مع الأجانب لأنهم أكثر تفوقا من العرب في هذا المجال .خامسا : متابعة المجلات المتخصصة في الهندسة الكيميائية .
وأولا وأخيرا استعن بالله في كل أمورك وتجنب المعاصي صغيرها وكبيرها فالفهم رزق ومنة من الله وإنما يحرم العبد الرزق يالذنب يصيبه .
هذا غيض من فيض أردت به المشاركة في هذا الموضوع لينتفه به إخواني وسأفصله لاحقا إن شاء الله وهي خلاصة تجربتي الناجحة .


----------



## sri (20 مارس 2010)

كيف بقدر اطلب حلول لكتاب معين؟؟؟
الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## عمار ناجي شنين (1 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم 
انا مهندس كيمياوي منذ 15 سنة نصيحتي للطلبة الجدد الذين يدرسون الهندسة الكيمياوية ان يدرسوا الهندسة الكيمياوية بجميع مجالاتها وبشتى صنوفها واقسامها وتخصصاتها وبعد التخرج ارجو من المهندس المتخرج جديد يركز فقط على تخصص واحد ويطور معرفته بهذا التخصص ويسعى للبحث عن عمل بهذا التخصص ويقرأ المجلات العلمية والكتب الخارجية ويدخل الى النتديات العلمية كمنتدانا الموقر هذا


----------



## الكرنكى (30 أبريل 2010)

_مشكور اخى فيصل على هذا الموضوع الممتاز_


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

ارجو من المهندسين ذوو الخبرة ان يرشدونا الى الدورات التي يقيمونها للاستفادة منها حتى ولو مقابل اجر


----------



## farouq dabag (12 مايو 2010)

نشكرك اخينا على الموضوع لكن اريد مساعدتكم لي حتى احصل على ماجستير لكن مااعرف اي اختصاص واسلوب الدراسةكيف يكون افيدوني رجاءا


----------



## الطالب:عبدالرحمن (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بالجميع وشكراااااااا علي الموضوع والردود الجميله لتي نالت اعجابي من حامله المفاتيح وفيصل الرسلاني زجميع الاعضاء ,انا احب هاذه الماده وهي الكيماء وهس ماده جميله تهدف الى تطوير لالمهرات الفنيه والعمليات الحسابيه وتطبيقها لتصميم الامنشأت والاختراعات والأدوات وكافهالانظمه والعمليات المطلوبه,
اعرفكم على نفسي الطال عبدالرحمن ادرس في الصف الاول ثنوي,واريد من الاعضاء ان يفهومني ويرشدوني الى الاستفاده من هاذه الماده وتطويرها لكي اكون طال متميز في الماده وفي المدرسه وفي الحياه 






وشكرا جزيلا........................................................محبكم دحووووووم


----------



## ChE.AH (8 يونيو 2010)

والله بالنسبة لي احرص على المذاكرة اول باول ،، 
برضو لو في شيء مش مفهوم احرص دائما على الرجوع للاساسيات وسؤال المحاضرين والاساتذة والزملاء للاستفادة اكتر مش عيب ابدا  وابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا لا تستهين باي مادة مهما كانت بسيطة وتافهة <<< كدت ان ارسب في احدى مواد السنة الاولى لوقوعي في هذا الفخ!!!

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Sarah Altikreety (20 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

من خلال خبرتي البسيطه خلال الأربع السنوات التي قضيتها مع الهندسه الكيمياويه تعلمت مايلي:

اختر الأوقات لمناسبه للدراسه وبنضري اليوم بأكمله يعتبر وقت ملائم للدراسه.​
لاتدع الضروف الصعبه تنال منك.......أرأيت عظيما نشأ مدللا.​
أخلص النيه لوجه الله تؤجر على كل ساعه تدرس فيها.​
ابدأ دراستك بالدعاء ( بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وأرزقنا علما نافعا) ...امين يارب العالمين.​
الأن وفر الجو الدراسي الملائم اطلب من الأهل الحفاظ على الهدوء وأغلق باب غرفتك وأقفل جهاز الموبايل وأبتعد عن كل المصادر التي قد تلهيك عن الدراسة...الأن لنبدأ بالدراسه أبدأ بالمواد الأهم وركز عليها ادرس المحاضرة التي اخذتها في اليوم نفسه ولا تأجل عمل اليوم الى يوم الأمتحان:70:واذا كان لديك أمتحان فتحضر له قبل ايام وأستعن بأسئلة السنوات السابقه فالمهم يتكرر ولتكن لديك انتقائيه اي ان تقرأ ماهو مهم اولا.​
أحترم الوقت اذا احترمت وقتك ستدرس في ساعه ماتدرسه في 4 ساعات.​
أقرأ بنشاط وهمه عاليه وابتعد عن الكسل والسرحان:9:.​
لا تفكر في الدرجة بل يجب ان يكون همك الوحيد هو فهم المادة فالدرجه هي ليست بمقياس عن مدى فهم الطالب.​
اخيرا توكل على الله وأجتهد وأنجز......مع تمنياتي لك بالشفاء العاجل ..اقصد بالنجاح الباهر:20:.​


----------



## م غادة صالح (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر كل الاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع من مشرفين واعضاء والجميع ونسال الله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير والرقي والرفعة والتقدم والابداع بامتنا العربية 
وانا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وحبيت أن اكون فرد من العائلة وهذا الحشد من العلم والمعرفة 
بالنسبة لطرح موضوع الاخ فيصل الرسلاني فالموضوع مهم جدا وفي غاية الاهمية وذلك للابداع في المجال الهندسي والعلم الذي مثل ما قال البعض يستغرق من العمر سنوات وريما بعدما اخذ منه كل هذا الوقت تركه لانه لم يجد المجال والعمل (الوظيفة)المناسب والملائم لتطبيقه والابداع به وذلك يرجع لعوامل واسباب كثيرة ومتعددة وكلنا نعرفها .
ولكن عن تجربتي الخاصة الابداع والنجاح بالعلم لا حدود ولاقيود له ولكن اهم شي ان يحدد الفرد منا اين تكمن طاقته العلمية وقدراته الذاتية وماهي رغبته يعتي مثلا باي علم من الهتدسة الكيميائية له قدرات ورغبة لانة الرغبة بالعلم والميول لها من اهم اسباب التجاح لانها تساعد علي الصبر للعلم المستمر والدراسات والبحوث والتفوق دون ملل للعلم حتي وإن كان في وظيفة غير ملائمة لطبيعة دراسته لان التفوق في العلم ليس بالضرورة ان تكون في وضع مرموق فالنجاح والابداع يتطلب منك تجديد المجال اوالموضوع من الهندسة الكيميائية وتضعه هدف امام عينك وتسعي بالكل الوسائل والطرق والمعرفة التي تصلك الية مع الصبر علي كل شي يواجهك فطعم النجاح حلو ولاياتي الا بالصبر والتوكل علي الله والله ولي التوفيق وسامحوتي علي الاطالة


----------



## جمال الطبيعه (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بما اني طالب في المرحله الثالثه في هذا الاختصاص حبيت اكلك عليك بس تتابع دروسك وراح تتفوق باذنه تعالى لان هذا الاختصاص ما فيه اي تعقيد


----------



## معالجة وصيانة (21 يوليو 2010)

اخواني قد اعجبني موضوعكم كثيييييييييرا
و قد اصبتم موقع الجرح
انا اريد ان اعرف كيف ابدأ في مجال هندسة الكيمياء وانا تخصصي هندسة معالجة و صيانة
ولكن ارى اكثر محاضراتنا في الجامعه الكيمياء, وكنت اكره هذه الماده في ايام الثانويه
ولكني الان مظطرة لأتعلمها وفيني طموح كبير ان اكسر هذا الحاجز وابدأ في هذا المجال وان اعمل في مختبرات الكيمياء و قد تدربت قبل ايام في مختبر الكيمياء واستفدت كثيرا. 
اخواني انتم كمهندسيين وعالميين في الكيمياء بماذا تنصحوني هل ابدأ بدايتا في العناصر وكل عنص واهميته و وظيفته
انا عندما ارى التجارب الكيميائة لا افهم ماذا يقصد و لماذا استخدمو هذا العنصر
فقط عندي خلفيه بسيطه عن الكيمياء
و مشكلتي ناجمه من كرهي للكيمياء وعدم اهتمامي بها وانا في الثانويه

ارجو ان تفيدوووني و دلوني على افضل الكتب لأقرأها

انا اجلس ليل نهار على الانترنت لأبحث عن الخيط او الباب الذي سيوصلني لعالم الكيمياء انا متشتته لا أعرف من اين ابدأ

جزيتم ألف خير اخواني


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع مهم جدا*


----------



## Fahoodi Alharbi (4 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
أخواني الأعزاء أريد منكم نصائح علميه وعمليه على تخصص الهندسه الكيميائيه, مع العلم أن الجامعه تطلعنا على ماهو جديد في هذا التخصص بزياراتنا للورش الصناعيه والشركات الكيميائيه وحضور مؤتمرات وندوات لكن لا أعرف ماهو المطلوب منا في السعوديه أنا حياتي بالخارج واللي أبي أعرفه متطلبات العمل لما أرد لبلادي الله يحفظها.

{أنا طالب في الخارج وبعد إنتهائي من السنه التحضيريه يجب علي أن اختار التخصص اللذي أريد 

الإنظمام إليه وأرجو منكم المساعده بإفادتي بالأشياء المهمه}.

ودمتم ولكم جزيل الشكر. :1:​*


----------



## sultan0064 (4 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك ابو اسيل والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## الســـENGـــامرائي (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اختي حاملة المفاتيح على هذا النصح الجيل ونرجو الكثير من هذه النصح


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخوه والاخوات في المنتدى
انا طالبه في المرحله الثالثه...برأيي ان اهم خطوه يخطوها الطالب في هذا المجال لكي يصل الى النجاح هي المتابعه المستمره لجميع المواد وعدم الاستهانه باي ماده مهما كانت بسيطه في نظرك...
وشكرا


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام من خلال تجربتي مع المصانع التي يعمل فيها المهندس الكيمياوي , ارى من الواجب على الطالب في الهندسة الكيمياوية ان يحاول تحديد مكان عمله . فمثلا ان كان ينوى ان يعمل في مصافي البترول يبدا بجمع معلومات حول مصافي البترول وان كان ينوى ان يفتتح مصنع صغير لوحده يبدا ان يتوجه بهذا الاتجاه وهذا الامر سيسهل المهمة للطالب بعد تخرجه.


----------



## حسين حزام (11 سبتمبر 2010)

من المهم ان تعرف ماذا تريد واين تجد ماتريد وان تعرف كيف تربط بين المقرر الدراسى والواقع العملى وفى مجال الهندسه الكيميائيه لابد ان تتخيل حدوث معضله فى المصنع او المؤسسه الصناعيه وتبداء تتخيل كيفيه حلها وتتخيل كيفيه اجراء الحسابات فى حسابات انتقال الماده وكذلك فى حسابات انتقال الطاقه ومعرفه سرعه جريان المائع ومعامل الاحتكاك له ووووو............................الخ اى تستصحب كل المقررات التى درستها فى الكليه وتبداء بربطها تدريجيا 

هذا مانعرفه ونسال الله ان يعلمنا ما نجهل وشكرا


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس باذن الله تعالى فيصل الرسلاني~!~

بصراحه موووضوع شيق ومفيد للجميع !

انا بالنسبة لي لسا طالب جديد ع التخصص ولكن حسيت بنقطتين مهمتين خلال السنه الاولى

مسألة الوقت ~

مسألة اخلاص النية في العلم والخوف من الله تعالى في كل مكان وزمان ~

وبصراحه استفدت كثير من الاخوان اللي قدموا النصايح (في ميزان حسناتهم )

وان شاء الله 

نكون سبب في نهضة الامه العربية والاسلامية ~!~


----------



## halimo10 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوتى:-
التحية لكم جمعياً،الموضوع ما هين بعدين محتاجين لشوية وقت وتأنى للتفكير و من ثم ابداء الرأى.


----------



## م.براءه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لسا طالبه سنه تانيه
ومن اهم الامور اللي استفدت منها في سنه أولى هي الوقت من جهة
ومن جهة تانيه في انو كل ما آخذ محاضرة أني ارجع ادرس من أول
وهادي خبرتي البسيطة
شكرا لك اخي على الطرح الرائع


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكر لكم نصائحكم ....وأسأل الله بمنه وكرمه وغناه وعلمه ... أن لا يجعل لكل من شارك معنا أمنية في هذه الدنيا ولا في الآخره إلا حققها له وأمتعه بصحته وعافيته وقر عينه فيما رزقه ....كل الشكر والتقدير إخواني الأعزاء.


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
شكراً لكم على الموضوع الجميل
و لقد لفت انتباهي رد متميز للأخ العضوالمحفز :20:
والأخ العضو سعد السوداني 
و لكني أرغب بمعرفة رد الأخ المشرف مهندس المحبة:87:
لعلنا نستفيد من خبرته 
ووفقكم الله لكل جديد و مفيد​


----------



## البعث (21 أكتوبر 2010)

حسب تجربتي ان المهندس الكيميوي يجب ان يكون في المكان المناسب في العمل حيث ان وجوده في غير المكان المناسب يسبب له احباط كبير حيث لايجد ما درسه في الجامعة مع الواقع الذي فرض او يفرض عليه بالاضافة الى عدم التميز بين المهندس الكيمياوي والكيميائي يسبب اختلافات او التباس في موقع العمل لذلك افضل طريقة للمهندس الكيمياوي ان يثبت وجوده بما يملكه من خبرة علمية مع ما يحيط به في مكان العمل اض


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

alaziez.alhakiem قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> شكراً لكم على الموضوع الجميل
> و لقد لفت انتباهي رد متميز للأخ العضوالمحفز :20:
> والأخ العضو سعد السوداني
> ...



السلام عليكم 
في البداية يجب على كل طالب ان يكون له هدف من الدراسة وليس الدراسة والنجاح فقط هو بدون هدف منشود يريد تحقيقه كأن يفكر منذ بداية دراسته مالعمل الذي يريد العمل فيه وماهي الفرص الوظيفية وكيف يمكنه النجاح في عمله وكيف يمكنه تطوير ذاته ومالذي سوف يوصله إلى غايته من دراسة وأجتهاد وماهي الدروس التي يجب أن يجتهد فيها أكثر من غيرها والتي سوف تفيده في مستقبله المهني وطبعا لايترك الباقي لأن الهندسة الكيميائية مترابطة بجميع الدروس وطبعا لاينسى مساعدة أخوانه في الدراسة فإن الله لاينسى من يساعد حيث في قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: خير الناس أنفعهم للناس حث على مساعدة الناس وبالتوفيق للجميع وإن شاء الله نشاهدكم مهندسين نافعين لدولكم ومجتمعاتكم .......​


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معكم فى كل خير


----------



## haneen hassan (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بصراحه لهلاء انا بدرس الهندسه الكيميائيه سنه تالته وابحث عن الابداع في هذا المجال وليش دراسه التخصص فقط 
ارجو افادتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alradi (3 نوفمبر 2010)

?I want chemcad program do you help me


----------



## شاه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجوا وننتظر المزيد من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع بأعضائه الأكفاء


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسيم عدنان (28 يناير 2011)

من مواصفات المهندس الناجح الاستمرارفي متابعة مواده ولو بشكل اقل مما في الدراسة اما الطالب فأقترح ان يكون شعلة من المتابعة والتفوق تحياتي


----------



## salmenhali (30 يناير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## fethiski (31 يناير 2011)

بسم الله و السلام على رسول الله 
الهندسة تتطلب شروط و ليس كل عالم مهندس فإدا قلت الأستاد فلان في الكيمياء لا يعني أنه مهندس في الكيمياء
الهندسة فن و علم و صبر إدا صادفتك معوقات في الكيمياء سواءا من الناحية النظرية أو التجريبية لابد أن تجد الحلول و الا فأنت لم تصبح مهندس و خاصة في الكيمياء أين يمكن أن تتهندس أكثر بفعل الموجودات الكونية و الصناعية و جميع ما يحيط بك فهو داخل دائرة الكيمياء حاول أن تهندس عقلك وأن تترك السطحيات من المعلومات والتجارب دقق جيدا و ركز على حل المشكل بناءا على ما تمتلكه من مكتسبات و ما يهبك اياه الخالق عز وجل ف المهندسون الغرب الدين أبدعو الا كما عاشو و اكتشفو من تجاربهم الحياتية كيف يخرجون إلى الضوء و يتنفسون الهواء الصافي 

لدا و من كل قلبي أرجو من كل طالب أراد الهندسة مستقبلا له و أراد الخير له و لأمته أن يتحرر من بعض القيود و أن يسمح لفكره بالتطور لا تنتظر الوحي من السماء و لا تحفر الأرض فما أنت في النهاية الا بشر ضعيف و قوي إيمانك بالله و بعملك لا تنتظر شكرا من أحد أبدا و لا تضع الحياة و زينتها نصب أعينك و فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقك الله سبحانه و السلام عليكمو رحمة الله


----------



## abdbaniamer (2 فبراير 2011)

انا مهندس كيماوي بعمل في مجال الصيدلة بس مش مرتاح حاسس انو ما درسنا شي عن الهندسة الصيدلانية كل اللي اخذتها مادة كيمياء عضوية وحدة وبصراحة ما بحب الكيمياء العضوية
مش عارف كيف اقرب منها واهضمها
ادعوا لي بالخير والتوفيق


----------



## أوغاريت (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالبة في كلية الهندسة الكيميائية 
وخبرتي صغيرة جدا ولكن أعلم أن متابعة المحاضرات والحوار بين الطلاب والدكاترة هو الطريق الأمثل للوصول للمعلومة فالاستفادة من خبرة الدكتور مفيدة جدا وتسهل فهم المادة وتطبيقها العملي في الحياة كما أن المتابعة لها الدور الأساسي 
حيث يجب أن نربط بين مواد كل السنين ولا نقول اننا انتهينا منها ولطالما كان دكتورنا ينصحنا بالاستفادة من الانترنيت في هذا المجال للوصول للفكرة الامثل
شكرا"


----------



## لهيب الهندسة (13 فبراير 2011)

(شكرا جزيلا ).... على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع
من وجهتي نظري من خلال متابعة الدروس أول بأول و البحث و الإطلاع والحرص على السؤال فيما لم يفهم ...


----------



## belal7 (22 مارس 2011)

الملخصات 
اهم طريقة للدراسة الملخصات في طلبة يلخص المادة تلخيص جيد ويبقى معه تلخيصة طول عمره في كل مادة درسها
اعتقد ان هذي افضل طريقة.

اذا في حد عنده ملخصات فلا يبخل علينا بها ^_^ أرجو منه ان يصورها ويرفعها وعند الله خير الثواب,


----------



## بسمة الحياة 2 (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اوجه تحيتي الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى واسال الله العلي العظيم الى ان يوجهنا الى ما يحب ويرضى ومايفوقنا على النجاح في الدارين ويعيننا على مساعدة امتنا وتقدمها في سبل العلم والنجاح اردت من خلال كتابتي لهده المشاركة ان اوايد اختي حاملة المفاتيح على مشاركتها فال كل منا قدراته الخاصة به وهدا لاختلاف طبايعنا ولكن الاهم من دالك ان يكتشف كل منا هده القدرات لكي يتمكن من النجاح وليس لكل قسم وصفة خاصة في النجاح ولكن لكل منا طريقة للتفوق ولكن لا اقول ان لا يستفيد الشخص من تجارب الاخرين لانها ايضا مفيدة لتفادي الاخطاء ولكن الافضل من الان ان نبحث كي نجد افضل الطرق للابداع والتفوق ونصيحتي حب ماتقوم به لكي تتفوق هدا والله اعلم اسال لكم 
جميعا التوفيق​


----------



## Turky_89 (31 مارس 2011)

*استفسار بخصوص المناهج الدراسية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله أهل المنتدى الغالي اللي استفدت منه بشكل لا يوصف 

والفضل يعود لكم أيها الأعضاء الغاليين

موضوعي

لا يخفى عليكم أن المواد التي تدرس بطريقة Based on team project  أصبحت مهمة جدا

لتعليم الطلاب المهارات الأساسية في حل المشاكل الهندسية

ونحن في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بالممملكة العربية السعودية - جدة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية لدينا مقرران للدراسة بهذه الطريقة

أحببت أن أعرف إذا كانت هذه الطريقة مستخدمة في الجامعات العربية أم لا

إذا كانت بنعم فأتمتى نبذة بسيطة عن المادة

وهل هناك رابط إلكتروني للمادة

وفي أي جامعة تدرس هذه المدة


وشكرا لكم 

أخوكم تركي :56:
​


----------



## ضيعت حلمي الهندسة (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع

لكن عندي استفسار وياريت تجاوبون عليه بكل تفصيل

لاني افكر مستقبلا ادرس هندسة بعد تخرجي من مساري الحالي في الاقتصاد

ماهي طبيعة عمل المهندس الكيميائي بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني شنو يسوووون باضبط؟؟؟؟

مثلا لما يكون في شركة نفط شبيكون عمله؟؟؟؟

لما يكون في شركة المنيوم شنو طبيعة عمله؟؟؟؟

لما يكون في شركة غاز شنو عمله ؟؟؟؟


لاني الصراحة ان واحد بميل للعمل المكتبي اكثر من العمل اللي يكون فيه تصليح وصيانة

واستخدام للمعدات والادوات مثل الميكانيكي والسيارات

اتمنى التوضيح وشكرا لكم


----------



## Turky_89 (1 أبريل 2011)

????????


----------



## القوي بالله (2 أبريل 2011)

لا اله الاالله


----------



## محمد عزيزية (6 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي للزملاء المهندسين جميعا
اشكر الزميل فيصل الرسلاني على اثارة هذا الموضوع
ارجوا اغناء هذا الموضوع من قبل الزملاء اعضاء واصدقاء الملتقى


----------



## Turky_89 (9 أبريل 2011)

مساعدة يا أحوان


----------



## Fayez77 (12 أبريل 2011)

Al Salam Alekum,

I am a former chemcial engineer. I am sorry beccause my reply is coming very late becasue i just read your concerns today. I am new member to this website. I am writing in english because it is easier for me to type. I have some very good hints for success in school at any major provided you do not undere stimate my comments and take it seriously:
1. Take good notes becasue notes are the exam clues. Notes , notes and then notes is the most important thing.
2.Listen very well to the instructor
3. Try to find old exams for the same subject under the same insructor 
. becasue mostly instructors are repeating most of the Qs.
4. Try to make a good relation of be a friend of instructor because he 
can support alot during grading

5. try to go always to instructor and ask Qs so he knows you very well and take good impression about you.
6. Study your instructor and his personality and see what type of person is he likeand what things he likes or does not like.

Good Luck


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (19 أبريل 2011)

أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم 

فقد أخذت من كل بستان عقد يسوغ لي ويصلح لقدرتي العقليه وشخصيتي وما أستطيع إستيعابه وتحمله ...ولا زلنا ننتظر المزيد من أهل الخبره والدرايه. إن لم أستفد فغيري من الأعضاء سيتفيد.
وأعلم أن ما تقدمه من خبرات ونصائح إن أخلصت به النيه كان كصدقة جارية لك في حياتك وبعد مماتك بإذن الله وفضله.

ممنون لكم جميعا ومتابع وإن قلت مشاركاتي​


----------



## profebrahiem (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اليكم يا من يريد الابداع والتفوق في دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية
اولا : الثقة في الذات : فلابد من تثق في نفسك وقدراتك انك تستطيع التفوق وان عندك القدرة علي التحصيل والاجتهاد وان علي القدر من الذكاء و المعرفة التي تمكنك من التفوق . فان لم تكن ذلك فلابد من مضاعفة المجهود لتصل الي ذلك كما في مجال الرياضة لابد من التدريب الجاد لاداء الرياضه
ثانيا: المذاكره اولا باول حيث قبل المحاضرة لابد من مراجعة المحاضرة السابقة حتي تستطيع التواصل مع الاستاذ
ثالثا : الهندسة الكيميائية تعتمد علي المشاهدة والتحليل فلابد من فهم الاحداث و القوانين و من ثم تحليلها و بعد ذلك التطبيقات التي لابد من القيام بها
رابعا و عاما : طريقة المذاكره 
لابد من ان تقسم وقت جيدا للمذاكرة حيث تبداء بالموضوعات التي تحتاج للحفظ ثم الموضوعات التي تحتاج الي الفهم وبعدها المراجعة قبل الختام . وافضل وقت للمراجعه هو بعد صلاة الفجر
خامسا : كل مادة لها اهداف وكل جزء منها له اهداف فلابد من معرفة اهداف المادة اولا وكل محاضرة ثانيا
سادسا : ربط المواد كلها ببعضها فدراسة الهندسة متكامله وليست منفصله وان يبدوا ان كل مادة قائم بذاته لكن في الهيكل العام كلها مترابطه و سوف تري تداخل القوانين لمعظم المواد
سابعا : التخيل والابتكار فلابد ان تتيح لنفسك قدر من التخيل و التفكير والقدرة علي تفعيل ما درسته علي تطبيقات حياتيه و ان لم تسطيع حاول مع من اكثرك علما
ثامنا ارجو ان اكون افدتكم واعلم ان المعرفة نسبية وان ما ينفعك ليس بالضروري ان ينفع غيرك
والله الموفق


----------



## نبض الاحساس (21 أبريل 2011)

هلا حبايبي انا ادرس فكيه الهندسه لكن عندي صعوبه فتخصصي من ناحيه الاسايمنت وابي حد يساعدني اذا ممكن


----------



## اقصر (17 مايو 2011)

*طريقة دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية الفعالة من وجهة نظرى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا مهندس كيميائى تخرجت منذ اكثر من عامين ووفقنى الله عز وجل وعملت فى شركة منذ سنة تقوم بعمل مصنع اسمدة جديد وحضرت حتى الان مرحلتين من المشروع ومن خلال تعلمى من خلال احد الشركات الهندسية التى تعمل استشارى للمشروع تعلمت اشياء كثيرة اكتشفت انها مفيدة فى دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية 0
يجب ان يعلم كل طالب هندسة كيميائية ان الهدف الاساسى لاى مهندس كيمياء هو تصميم مصنع قائم على تفاعل كيميائى , خلال فترة الدراسة ستشعروا انكم تدرسوا مواد لايوجد ترابط بينها ولكن مااكتشفته ان جميعها مرتبط ببعضه ولكن المشكلة الاساسية ان القائمين علي تدريسها لا يعلموا الوجهة النهائية وذلك لغياب الخبرة العملية فى تصميم المصانع لذلك ساشرح اولا خبرتى الضئيلة فى مشروعات انشاء المصانع :
اولا: تعريفات هامة 
1- المرخص (licensor) :اى صناعة كيميائية يوجد بها تفاعل يحتاج الى عامل مساعد (catalyst) يوجد لها مرخص (licensor) يمتلك اسرار هذا التفاعل و يرفض اخراج اسرارة ولكن يسمح باستخدام الترخيص بعد دفع المقابل المادى له و الترخيص يوجد به التصميم الكامل للمصنع من رسومات و حسابات و توصيات وما الى ذلك
2-EPC contractor و هو المقاول الذى يقوم بالتنفيذ الهندسى Engineeringوتوريد و شراء المعدات procurment و التنفيذ الانشائى و التركيبات Construction 
3.bidder وهو المتقدم للمناقصة و يتنافس للحصول عليها وفى المشروعات الكبرى يكون غالبا EPC contractor
ثانيا :مراحل تنفيذ مشروع انشاء مصنع ( بعد الاعلان عن مناقصة لانشاء مصنع الخطوات تبدا )
1 التقييم المبدائى لسابقة الاعمال للمتقدمين للمناقصة bidders و يطلق عليها بالانجليزية Prequalification stage وفيها تدرس العروض المبدائية الخاصة بسابقة الاعمال للمتقدمين ( يوجد شرح لهذه المرحلة فى ال FIDIC )و هى تشمل راس مال المقاول المتقدم ,خبرتة فى المشروعات المماثلة فى اخر 10 سنوات ,المرخصين الذين سيستخدم رخصهم LICENSOR , عدد العاملين بالشركة ,سابقة الخبرة فى الدولة المراد بها تنفيذ المشروع ......الخ وفى هذة المرحلة يتم تصفية عدد المتقدمين غالبا ما يصبحوا من 4 الى 5 متنافسين فقط.
2.اصدار ملف المناقصة (ITB) (Invitation to BID) و هو الملف الذى يحتوى على كل متطلبات الشركة صاحبة المشروع من مواصفات و متطلبات و توصيات يجب مراعاتها من قبل المتقدمين الذين اجتازوا مرحلة ال prequalification (تقوم الشركة صاحبة المشروع ببيعه للمتقدمين الذين اجتازوا prequalification ) و ملف المناقصة يحتوى على :
1.bidding instruction وهى التوصيات الاساسية التى يجب ان يتبعها اى متقدم وهى غالبا ما تكون من الناحية المالية و المواعيد و طرق الاتصال و المراسلة 
2. forms وهى عبارة عن الشكل الذى يجب ان يستخدمة المتقدم فى حالة طلب استفسار فنى technical او قانونى على اى من محتوى ال ITB 
3. SITE CONDITIONS وفيها شرح لكل الموقع من ناحية
1 التربة وهو ما يعرف بتقرير التربة Soil report وهو مايستخدمة المهندسين المدنيين لمعرفة محتوى التربة وذلك لتقدير طبيعة الانشاءات و تحويلها الى تكاليف مالية 
2 الاحوال الجوية climate condition وهى الاهم للمهندس الكيميائى الذى سيقوم بالتصميم وهى 
1. Air temperature, design dry bulb, °C و تستخدم فى التصميم و خاصة المبادلات الحرارية heat exchanger و خاصة air cooler 
2 .Air temperature, design minimum, °C
3 .Air temperature, design wet bulb, °C وه التى تستخدم فى تصميم ابراج التبريدcooling towers التى تكون فى اى مصنع كيميائى 
4 . Barometric pressure, design, mm bar وهو الضغط الجوى والذى يكون مهم فى تصميم pressure vessels و storage tanks وما الى ذلك من معدات
5.Highest rainfall, mm/day وهو معدل هطول الامطار وهو يستخدم من قبل المهندسين المدنيين وذلك لعمل انظمة صرف مياة الامطار 
6. Wind velocity و هى سرعة الرياح والتى تستخدم فى حسابات الtall vessels و الابراج التى تزيد عن ارتفاع معين .
7. Prevailing wind direction وهى اتجاة الرياح (مهمة جدا ) وهى تحدد موقع المعدات و توزيعها على ارض المشروع layout وهى توزع من الناحية البيئية و دراسة المخاطر والمسافات بين المعدات ( مثال : لا يوضع storage tank به عاز خانق او سام فى مقدمة المصانع فى اتجاه الرياح حيث اذا حدث اى تسريب منه ستدفعة الرياح فى اتجاه بقية المصنع مما يودى الى وفاة جميع العاملين بة لا قدر الله )
8.Earthquake category وهى التصنيف الزلزالى لمنطقة المشروع وهى مهمة للمهندس المدنى
4. مواصفة و تحليلات المدخلات للمصنع ( الماء المتاح - الكهرباء - الخ ) و مواصفات المخرجات ( كالمنتج النهائى المراد الحصول عليه - الصرف الصناعى "مواصفة قانون البيئة "- الخ )
5. شرح العملية للصناعة process description و فيها ما يخص العملية من النواحى الفنية كنوع المعدات و نوع المواد الصنعة للمواد و شروط التشغيل 
6- وهى المواصفات العامة specification وفيها توضع مواصفة كل تخصص على حدى وبها النقاط الاساسية لكل تخصص ك codes and standers التى يجب ان تستخدم فى التخصص فمثلا فى تصميم
1. pressure vessel يستخدم ال ASME code
2. heat exchanger يستخدم ال TEMA 
وهناك مراحل اخرى بعد ITB ان شاء الله ساشرح ماعرفته منها تباعا 
اسف انى اطلت فى الشرح عن مسار مشروع تصميم مصنع كيميائي ولكن كل ذلك لاوضح لطالب الهندسة الكيميائية المسار الذى اعتقد انه مفيد لة 
1. ضع/ى هدف اساسى و هو تصميم مصنع كيميائى من الالف للياء 
2. يجب ان تضع/ى نقاط الربط بين المواد وبين تصميم المصنع والتى اعتقد انها كالاتى :
= المادة الدراسية = الغرض الاساسى منها فى تصميم مصنع 
= المادة الدراسية (كيمياء غير عضوية) وبها طرق معالجة المياة فيجب فهمهاالغرض الاساسى منها فى تصميم مصنع لانه لايوجد مصنع كيميائى بدون وحدة معالجة مياة ( وهى بمثابة مصنع صغير لتنقية المياة ) و تدرج فى المصانع تحت مسمى utilites = وهى تنتج نوعين من المياة 
1. مياه معالجة اوليا وليس بها عسر وذلك لتستخدم فى تعويض و تعبئة ابراج التبريد التى تمد المصنع بالمياة المبردة التى تستخدم فى بعض المبردات heat exchanger واى تاثر فى درجة حرارة هذه المياة تؤثر فى كفاءة المبادلات الحرارية فى المصنع بما يؤثر تباعا على العملية الصناعية وجودة المنتج النهائى ( اذا حصل قصور فى كمية المياة التبريد تودى لتوقف المصنع كلة حتى لايحدث تلف للمعدات )
2ز مياة منزوعة الاملاح deminerized water وهى تستخدم فى كمياة للغلايات المنتج الرئيسى للبخار فى اى مصنع الذى يستخدم فى توليد الكهرباء استخدام steam electric generator كما يستخدم كمحرك لتوربيناتsteam turbine المحركة للضواغط compressors و البخار انواع طبقا للضغط 
a. high pressure steam
b. meduim pressure steam 
c. low pressure steam
ونقطة البخار تربطنا بمادة اخرى الا وهى ( الديناميكا الحرارية )thermodynamic و استخدام steam table والتى لها الاهمية القصوى حيث ان ال enthalpy والضغط و الحرارة فى جدول البخار ماهى الا طاقة يمكن تحريرها وذلك لتستخدم فى دفع ريش التوربينات التى تقوم بتحريك ال shaft الذى يحرك الضاغط فى اى مصنع فاذا اخترت قيمة خاطئة ممكن تؤدى الى تكثف البخار فى التوربينة الذى من الممكن ان تودى لكسر ريش التوربينة البخارية و نقطة التكثف تاخذنا الى مادة اخرى وهى ( اتزان الاطوار ) phase equilibruim والتى تدرس بها تغير حالة المادة مع اختلاف الضغط و درجة الحرارة 
كما ان هناك مادة material science و التى بها شرح الصدا corrossion التى لا يوجد مصنع فى العالم لايوجد به ظاهرة الصدا ( خلى بالك بعد شرح الصدا سيدخل المحاضر فى الpure material فيجب ان تبحث على انواع ال material ك stanliss steelو carbon steel و غيرهم لانها من اساسيات تصنيع اى معدة فى المصنع حيث انك كمهندس كيميائى تعرف طبيعة المواد المتفاعلة و الناتجة فيجب ان تحدد او تعرف نوع material الى ستتحمل هذه المواد فمثلا حامض الهيدروكلوريك يسبب الصدا فيجب ان تختار مادة تانك التخزين او خط المواسير pipeline من مادة غير قابلة للصدا كال stanliss steel "هناك grads كتير فى stanliss steel " وبما اننا تحدثنا عن خط المواسير pipeline سنتحدث عن مادة( انتقال الموائع fluid mechanics ) و التى مهمة فى حسابات نقل الموائع و الضغوط المراد الواصل اليها فمثلا نريد نقل خليط النيتروجين و الهيدروجين فى صناعة الامونيا الى مفاعل الامونيا بضغط محدد فيجب ان انقل الضغط من synthsis gas compressor الى ammonia converter بحيث احافظ على ضغط الدخول للمفاعل الامونيا فيجب ان اكون ملم بال fluid mechanics لحسابات النقل و تقدير نسبة الفقد فى الخط و معرفة تاثير الاكواع fitting على الضغط للمائع كما يستخدم فى حسابات ال head للمضخات ال pump و بما ان تحدثنا على مفاعل الامونيا فندخل لعدة مواد وهى
1. الكيمياء العضوية وذلك لمعرفة التفاعلات و انواعها وخصائص المتفاعلات و النواتج 
2. تصميم المفاعلات reactor design والذى يمثل عصب الهندسة الكيميائية وفية يصيغ المهندس الكيميائى التفاعل الكيميائى بكل تاثيراته و معطياته و ظروفة و يجسدها فى تصميم المفاعل (و هو مايفرق بين المهندس الكيميائى وخريج علوم قسم كيمياء) حيث يحول كل معارفة الهندسية من reactions و fluid mechanics و thermodynamicsو vessel design و reactor design و material selection وheat and material transferالى مفاعل قادر على تحويل المدخلات الى منتجات 
كما اننا بما اننا تحدثنا عن المبادلات الحرارية و ابراج التبريد و المفاعلات فياخذنا الى انتقال الحرارة و التى مبادئها و انواعها الثلاث من conduction و التى تستخدم فى تصميم المبادلات الحرارية و convection و التى تستخدم فى تصميم الافران furnace و ابراج التبريد و النوع الثالث ال radiation والذى يستخدم فى بعض الاماكن الداخلية فى الفرن فيظهر اهميته ال heat transfer حيث تستخدم فى تصميم معظم معدات المصانع .
ثم مادة انتقال الكتلة mass transfer و التى تستخدم فى تصميم ابراج التقطير ومعدات اخرى 
فكل هذه المواد تؤدى فى النهاية الى تصميم مصنع كيميائى 
فيجب ان يضع كل طالب هندسة كيميائية نصب عينه ان يصمم مصنع كامل وان يختار صناعة غنية كالامونيا وتطبيق كل نوع من انواع المواد التى يدرسها فى الجزء الخاص بها داخل المصنع فاعتقد باذن الله التطبيق المستمر سيثرى و سيثبت اى معلومة فى وقتها و يتخرج الطالب كمهندس فاهم قادر على تصميم و تشغيل اى مصنع باذن الله عزوجل 
و اعزرونى على الاطالة 
فاى معلومة صحيحة فمن الله و اى كلمة خطا فمنى فسامحونى ان اخطئت 
و ادعوا الله - عز وجل - ان يهديكم ويهدينا لما فيه الصواب لجموع العرب و المسلمين 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة ​


----------



## الساااااهر (13 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزاكم خير جميعا ويكثر من امثالكم


----------



## ناظم مزبان الاسدي (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اود اولا ان اشكر الاخ ابو اسيل على هذا الموضوع المهم.
ان دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية من اهم دراسات الهندسة والمهندس الكيميائي هو الاول في الاعتماد عليه في مجال العمل في المصانع البتروكيمياوية ومصافي النفط ومحطات كبس الغاز وغيرها وهو المسؤول الاول في مجالات العمل هذه لذلك عليه ان يكون لديه معلومات اضافة الى اختصاصه في الميكانيك والكهرباء ان معظم الدراسات لايوجد فيها طريقة خاصة للدراسة ولكن المهم ان يتم الانتباه في المحاضرات اليومية وتسجيل الملاحظات واعادة مراجعتها يوميا حتى لاتتراكم المواد ويصعب مراجعتها وفهمها يوم الامتحان كذلك الاهتمام بالكتب المخصصة للدراسة فقط دون ضياع الوقت في دراسة مصادر خارجية في هذه المرحلة كذلك من المهم الاهتمام بدروس الاختصاص وفهما جيدا والاحتفاض بكل محاضرات السنوات السابقة لانك سوف تحتاجها في سنواتك القادمة .ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم ولو قليلا وتقبلوا خالص شكري وتقديري للقائمين على هذا الموقع العظيم.
ناظم الاسدي...مهندس كيميائي


----------



## عبداللة البخاتي (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وسددك اللة سبحانة


----------



## عبداللة البخاتي (23 يونيو 2011)

اريد موقع يحتوي كتاب حول مكونات النفط الخام وتصفيتة مع الشكر


----------



## tota adel (2 أغسطس 2011)

انا أوافق راى اختى حاملة المفاتيح فانا ايضا فى السنة الثالثة ولكنى اود ان اضيف جزئين وهم البحث فى مواضيع ما ندرسة عن طريق الانترنت او المراجع العلمية و ذلك لان هذا يقوم بتوسيع الافق و زيادة إدراكك للموضوع و الإحساس به و فهمة فهم عميق لان ما ندرسة فقط لا يكون كافى للفهم العميق و هذا يكون مجهود شخصى اما الجزء الاخر فهو التدريب الصيفى فى احدى الشركات او المصانع او المعامل فهذا يعمل على ربط ما ندرسة بالنظري مع ما نراه عمليا فهذا يقوم بتثبيت ما درسناة و الإحساس به و معرفة طرق تطبيقة مما يعطى إحساس جميل باهمية ما درسته و يعطيك ايضا المساحة للتفكير و الإبداع .

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم بشئ فخبرتى و معلوماتى ليست كبيرة فانا فى بداية درب الهندسة و ارجو من خريجيين الهندسة الكيميائية ان يفيدونا اكثر


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكر للمهندس فيصل الرسلاني على هالموضوع
يتوقع افضل شي للابداع انو الانسان يحب الشي الي عميدرسو 
ويتطلع على اخر مستجدات العلم
واهم نقطة هي انو الشخص يحدد الشي الي بيرغب يطور في ويبحث عنو يعني الاختصاص بشي معين 
لان نحن بنعاني من عدم الاختصاص
وانا بلخصها
1-الرغبة
2-الاختصاص بموضوع معين
3-الدراسة النظرية الكاملة بما يتعلق بالموضوع
4-الدراسة العملية والتجارب لان الدراسة النظرية تختلف قليلا وهناك تجاوزات وافتراضات 
5-الاحتكاك باهل الخبرة بالموضوع 
6-وهو اولا واخيرا الاستعانة والتوكل على الله واخلاص النية


----------



## ِAl-Reem (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم :
جزاكي الله خيرا أختي حاملة المفاتيح .. وانا اوافقكي الرأي لأن العلم يجب ان يتبعه العمل بما تعلمته وخاصة الهندسة علينا التطببيق كي نحاافظ على ما تعلمناه


----------



## محمد بقرف (15 أغسطس 2011)

اخي فيصل ان اشكر الحس النبيه الذي تتمتع به وانا واثق انك من سؤالك هذا سوف تبدع واؤكد لك ان اهم واحسن طريقة لدراسة الهندسة الكيميائية هي انك تربط الدروس المعطاه في الجامعة بعد فهمها والتطبيق عليها بمسائل مختلفة بالواقع سواء بالتطبيقات التي تعيشها في بيئتك وحياتك اليومية او بالمناقشة مع اهل الخبرة في شركات النفط او في المصانع المختلفة من جيرانك اومن اهلك . 
وشكرا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الكراام 
*ان اهم شي في سنوات الدراسه 
1- متابعه الدروس بشكل يومي 
2- اهم شى متابعه الدروس التخصص ابتاااء الموازنه (اسس الهندسه الاكيميائيه.....الخ)
3- عدم تضييع الوقت في المواد الفرعيه او مايسمى ((options))
4- حتى تكون نواااه مهندس ناااجح حاول ان تكتب المحضااارت بيدك وبعد الانتهاء من كل سنه دراسيه
حافظ على محاااضرات التخصصص وكلمااا كانت مرتبه كلمااا كان الرجوع اليهااا عند الحاجه اسهل
5- اكتب كل الملاحضات التي يقولهااا مدرس الماااده
6- يجب ان تفهم مواد التخصص حتى لو راجعتهاااا كثيرا" ولاتراجع لغرض النجاااح فقط بل من اجل الفهم
وهذا سيجعلك وتفوقا" واذا حصلت على صفرا" في امتحان اجعله دافع للتفوق ولاتخاف من اول صفرا"
7- المهمم والمهم والمهم هو عند مشروع التخرج اعتمد على نفسك ولاتعتمد على احد واسال اذاواجهتك صعوبه
في البحث حاول بقدر المستطاع ان تفتح كتب ال التصميم من vol6 وberry عود نفسك 
على فتحهااا واخراج المعلومات منهااا لاتعتمد على المعلومات الجاهزه من النت وغيره
وانشااء الله تصبح مهندسا" ناجحا" وطالبا" متفوقا"
لان قسم الهندسه الكيميائيه يحتاج الى متابعه اولا" باول ولايحتاج الى ذكاااء شديد
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع
علماا" باني اكملت الماجستير في الهندسه الكيميائيه عام 2003م*


----------



## shahad al-mukhtar (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد 
اسال الله تعالى ان يوفقنا ويفق الجميع وكل من دخل هذا التخصص وانشالله يكون سهل علينة وما نلقى فيه صعوبة


----------



## yyamenn (10 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بحب الكيمياء وحابب اعرف كلشي عالكيمياء وانا هلأ دخلت عالمتندى جديد


----------



## ahmed al-hafidh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز
ان الهندسة الكيمياوية هي تسمية نوعا ما خاطئة فهي لا تصف فعلا لما يدرس من مواد ولا تصف ما يجري في الواقع العملي لكن سميت هذه التسمية اصطلاحيا فلا يستطيع احد ان يهندس الكيمياء الا الله سبحانه وتعالى
اما ما هي؟ فهي هندسة العمليات الصناعية التي تجري للموائع والمواد الصلبة وذلك لتحويلها اما بطريقة فيزيائية او كيميائية من مواد اولية الى مواد مصنعة اخرى وبمعنى اخر كل الصناعات التحويلية.
ولكن للاسف الشديد لا يفهم هذا النوع من الهندسة بشكل جيد فمثلا قد سئلت مرة استاذا جامعيا عن ما هو المهندس المناسب الذي يجب ان يعمل بالمصافي فاجابني المهندس الميكانيكي قلت له خطأ انه المهندس الكيميائي هو الذي يفهم بالعمليات الصناعية اما اذا كان هناك الحاجة الى صيانه ميكانيكية فلا بد من وجود مهندس ميكانيكي.
لذا فعليك ان تفهم ما هي الهندسة الكيميائية اولا وللاسف ستفهمها عندما تصل الى درس التصميم في المرحلة الاخيرة وقبل ان تتخرج بدقائق.


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## حمزة الناجي عمران (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ارد ان افهم حركية التفاعل أرجوكم


----------



## ميجان2 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد 
انا اتشرف انا ارد على هذا الامر 
واود ان نتبادل الخبرات فى مجالات متعددة ومنها الاستفادة من المياة فى تحركيك المحركات مثل السيارات ومولادت القدرة الكهربائية التى تعمل على الغاز او السولار او البنزين 
وكذلك موضوع صناعة السيلوز الاجاف الذى يدخل فى الادوية والبلاستيك والطلاء والاغذية والصناعة الهندسية


----------



## rasha alazawi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يجب في البدايه ان يضع الانسان هدفا هو يريده في حياته مثلا هذا التخصص العلمي وبهذا سوف يتقن شيئا يحبه وبالتاكيد سوف ينجح بذلك


----------



## youcefloulou (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة على المصطفى اما بعد فهذا اول رد لي في المنتدى اللهم اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري اما الهندسة الكيميائية فهي في الاصل ابداع اولا لكي تنجح عليك ان تكون تحبها اولا ثم تكون لك منهاجية تساعدك شخصيا انت. لااستطيع ان اقيدك بمنهجيتي لكل طريقة خاصة به هناك من يستوعب بالنظر والاخر السمع والاخر التجربة اذا اشتركت هده الحواس فتصنع معجزة . مثلا يجب ان تفهم طرق المختلفة لتفكيك المحاليل مع مراعات الوقت والتكلفة عليك بالمداومة في المراجعة وتستعمل طريقة الجدل او التشكيك مع الاستاذ لكي تفهم بعمق والله اعلم


----------



## بو حمزه (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع ...بالنسبه لي اعتقد ان من الاهم مراقبة هذه الامور
الرغبه في دراسة التخصص...
تنظيم الوقت...
محاولة استيعاب جميع النقاط والربط بين المقررات والمواضيع ...
وشكرا


----------



## al-nahdi (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي المهندس الكيميائي ..الهندسه الكيميائيه شيقه ولذيذه لانها تنهل من جميع الاقسام الاخرى..من الكترونيه ومدنيه ومعماريه وبتروليه واداريه وطب ومحاسبه..يعني كل قسم من الاقسام السابقه لابد ان تاخذ منه ولو الشي اليسير خطوات اولى في دراستك للهندسه الكيميائيه ..صراحه الهندسه الكيميائيه روووعه ..وكل نقطه تتكلم عنها في الهندسه الكيميائيه لاتكفيها مجلدات..والطريقه الافضل لكي تبدع : حاول ان تطور نفسك بنفسك ..المنهج والمقرر اذا التزمت به فاعلم انك ستبقى فاشل ..عليك ان لاتكتفي بمحاضرات الدكتور ابحث ..اقرأ ..اسال ..مثال :اذا المحاضره عن الاضافات للاغذيه لحفظها وحمايتها من التلف ..روح ابحث عن نوع المواد وماهي وكيف ولماذا واثارها الجانبيه ومصطلحاتها في كل دوله وكيف تفرق بينها ومتى تحدد وتعرف ان الغذاء انتهى وماهي الدراسات الحديثه عنها وماهي المواد التي تحفظ لفتره طويله وماهي نوع الماده المصنعه للتغليف والتعليب هل تتفاعل مع المواد الحافظه وماهي نسبها وهل هناك بدايل ...وهناك العديد من الاسئله التي من خلالها تستطيع ان تبحث عن اجاباتها وتطور نفسك ...المهندس الكيميائي يقولون لازم يكون اكبر فضولي ..هو بالمختصر مسئول عن ثلاث : الامن والكلفه والجوده يعني :يخاف من الزياده والنقصان وبخيل مرررره بس شغله نظيف ..ارجوا ان لا اكون طولت عليكم ..


----------



## حمدك ربي (6 يناير 2012)

*موضوع مهم وجميل جدا وعملي جدا ... *

*شكرا لكم .. *


----------



## joul- (20 يناير 2012)

لاحظت من الأخوة المصريين أثابهم الله التحدث بلهجتهم المحلية

أرجو أن يتحدثوا العربية الفصحى..ولهم مني كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ياسين الامين (20 يناير 2012)

اخى العزيز اولا انصح بتقوى الله عز وجل واخد العلم على اساس نية صالحة لفعل الاسلام والمسلمين 
تانيا / لابد من التقوية فى الانخليزى وحفظ المصطلحات ودراسة المحاضرات اولا بأول 
تالتا/ مراجعة الرياضيات ولابد من اساسات متين فى المعادلات التفاضلية والاشتقاقات
رابعا/ للاستفادة يجب دراسة وتطبيق بعض البرامج المفيدة متا برنامج الكيميكاد - الهايسس - وكدلك الماتلاب يجب البدأ مبكرا فى التعرف على هدة البرامج
واسال الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد عزيزية (24 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي الى اعضاء المنتدى والاصدقاء والزملاء المهندسين
احب ان اعطي رايي المتواضع في هذا الموضوع
اولا: حتى تبدع في شيء يجب ان تفهمه لذلك يجب ان تفهم ماذا تعني الهندسة الكيمياوية
ثانيا: يجب ان تحب اختصاص الهندسة الكيمياوية لان الحب يساعدك في الصبر على دراستها
ثالثا: الاطلاع على تاريخ الهندسة الكيمياوية وعلمائها ومبدعيها لان ذلك سيشكل حافز عندك لدراستها
رابعا : عدم الاكتفاء بالمناهج الدراسية ومحاولة البحث بالدوريات العالمية والمصادر التي تخص الهندسة
خامسا : يجب التركيز على الجانب العملي وعدم الاكتفاء بالجانب النظري في الدراسة الهندسية .


----------



## احمد الاصيل (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخويه


----------



## aws abbas fadhil (8 مارس 2012)

موضوع جيد ولكن أخي انا خريج هندسة كيمياوي و صارلي 18 سنة متخرج ومن ضمن هذه الفترة حوالي 10 سنوات موظف ولم تمكن لحد الآن من ممارسة أختصاصي ومع ذلك مازلت احاول ان اتذكر مناهج الدراسة وعندي طموح قوي لأن أعمل بأختصاصي واتمنى ان اجد الفرصة المناسبة لتحقيق الغاية المرجوة من الدراسة


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

هذا موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## mamdouha (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فساتين السهرة (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا لكم وللمنتدى الرائع


----------



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور جهودكم


----------



## jassim78 (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تعلم الهندسة الكيميائية يختلف عن الابداع في الهندسة الكيميائية .ان اطلاعك على محاضرات استاذك وبعض المفاهيم الاساسية في الهندسة الكيميائية تكفي لان تكون مهندس كيميائي محدود النظرة .وحقيقة الامر هذا هو مااشاهد علية العشرات من المهندسين الكيميائيين في بلدي النفطي ....ان الهندسة الكيميائية هي من تناديك باتجاه التوغل في مجالاتها المختلفة كي تكون مرجعا فيها او مبدعا ان توغلك في الهندسة الكيميائية يضمن لك بعد حصولك على كمية من المعلومات انك تعلمت الكثير من علوم الدنيا وبالاحرى تستطيع ان تفسر اغب الظواهر في الطبيعة .ف بمجرد ان تدخل في دراسة الموائع فسيكون هنالك امامك الطريق مفتوح لان تصبح مبدعا فهي القاعدة الاولى التي تستند عليها الهندسة الكيميائية من ظواهر الاتنقال يليها الحرارة والمادة وفروعهما من الديناميكية الحرارية وحركيات التفاعلات .ان الطريقة الصحيحة في القراة هي التي تضمن لك التعلم الصحيح والابداع واختيارك المصدر الصحيح للتعلم هو من يسهل لك الطريق للابداع فمثلا بدلا من ان تدخل في تفاصيل الكيمياء الفيزياوية يكتفي ان تتعلم المبدا الفيزياوي للفصل وكذلك قانون الغازات وكيمياء السطوح فتعلمك لهذه المواضيع وبدقة سيسهل لك الدراسة الاحقة في مواضع الهندسة الكيمياوية المختلفة وهذا الحال تستطيع تطبيقة على جميع المفردات ...الجانب الاخر ن التعلم والابداع هو بالممارسة العملية فلا قيمة لدراستك النظرية دون الممارسة العملية وتكمن عن طريق العمل في مواقع ووحدات الانتاج والفصل والتعرف على المشاكل التي تلحق بهذه المعدات ولحسن الحظ ستجد تشابها كبيرا مابين الكلام النظري والعملي ممايسهل لك ان تحول المشاكل بالطريقة الرياضية ان تفكيرك في حل المشكلة الصناعية والحل او التطوير او التحوير يجعلك مبدعا في مجال اختصاصك وهذا ماسوف يشجعك على الدخول في مشاكل اخرى لغرض حلها .وهناك بعض النصائح التي ممكن ان اقدمها من خلال خبرتي الاكاديمية والصناعية :
1- تجنب العمل في المختبرات لانها ستحول المهندس الكيمياوي الى كيميائي وهذا شي يبعدك عن التخصص بعيدا بالحقيقية هو موضوع يستطيع اي فني القيام به 
2- تجنب ايضا جميع الاماكن التي تبعدك عن اختصاصك 
3-لاتجلس وراء كرسي وتترك العمل بايدي الفنيين حاول ان تخرج معهم الى سايد العمل ولاتخجل من التعلم منهم 
4-لاتتخذ اي قرار مهم الا بعد ان تكون متاكدا منه
5- لاتجري اي تحويرات او تعديلات تحس فيها انت انها غير علمية 
6-في بداية دخولك للمحطة اقرا الكتيب الخاص بها والشيتات التصميمية
7-اطلع على اخر التطورات في مجال عملك من خلال الانترنت
8-رافق كل شخص خبير او لدية خبرة واسعة لكي تستفاد من خبرته
9-لاتخجل من السؤال فان بداية سنوات العمل هي التي يكون فيها السؤال طبيعيا اما بعد سنين من العمل ربما يكون السؤال مخجلالا
10-حاول ان تحضر كل الدورات التدريبية التي تخص مجال عملك
11- يجب ان تلم بكل معايير السلامة التي تخص منطقة عملمك ومخاطر الاجهزة والمواد التي تتعامل معها
12-يجب ان تلم بجميع المعايير البيئية التي تخص عملك 
13-عند حدوث صيانة للمعمل حاول ان تتابع سير العملية من بدايتها الى نهايتها
وانا مستعد لاي مساعدة لاي مهندس كيميائي يبدا مشواره العملي


----------



## ينبع الصناعية (1 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير على فتح مثل هالمواضيع التي تعم الفايدة 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## احمد عاشور الشاعر (24 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## obada abu kenan (7 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## jasonbiggs (20 أبريل 2013)

بذل الجهد و المال و الوقت


----------



## hawk1282 (22 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## honestyh25 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الهندسة الكيمائية*

شكرا لكم إخواني على هذه المشاركة الطيبة....
ولكن أنا عندي سؤال معين...هل يمكن الابداع في الهندسة الكيميائية..في السنة الدراسية..؟؟
بمعنى هل يمكن ابتكار شيء جديد ومثل ماذا؟؟


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرررر


----------



## مصطفي منصور (23 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا يختلف إثنين عن أهمية العلم فى حياة البشر ولكن يجب الأخذ فى الإعتبار عن أهمية النظرى والعملى معا النظرى لدراسة أساس المواد وخصائصها وأهميتها والعملى لتطبيق هذه الدراسه مع الفهم الصحيح لهما والأهم الإستعداد التام لذلك ومع أنى لست كيميائى وكنت أتمنى إلا أننى أرى بأن الكيمياء هى علم الممكن والإبداع والإبتكار وأرى من أراد النجاح بهذا المجال الشيق أن لا يحصر فكره داخل إطار المعادلات السابته وان يحاول ويحاول إيجاد الحلول الوسط من بين هذه المعادلات ويكتشف الجديد وان يلغى من قاموسه المستحيل فكل جديد اليوم كان بالأمس لغيرنا مستحيل مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق نظريا وعمليا


----------



## ليليا ليلو (16 يناير 2014)

*لديك حس **الإبداع** والتميز، هل لديك مشروع مهم و تريد كشفه لكل الناس مغرب 24 تي في تفتح كاستينغ لكل المبدعين والمخترعين لإبراز قدراتهم وكفاءاتهم وتشجيعهم بالكثير من الجوائز هيا حملوا الفيديو الخاص بكم*
http://www.casting.maghreb24tv.com


----------



## neo007 (4 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي على طرح الموضوع


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس22 (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## ali 58 (6 يوليو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
امابعد انا عضو جديد طبعا ارجو منكم افادتي اخواني المهندسون انا طالب حديث التخرج تخرجت هذي السنه من الثانوية العامه بنسبة 95وقياس 76وتحصيلي 73وانا محتار ابي الهندسة الكميائية ومتردد علئ الرغم انني سجلت انجليزي واود تعديله الئ هندسه كميائية لانني اظن انا الانجليزي يمكننا اكتسابه وليس هذا هو الشي الوحيد الذي يمنعني من ان اختار انجليزي لكنني وبصراحه احب العلمي خاصة الفيزياءثم الكمياء افيدوني جزاكم الله خير والســلام مـــــســـــك الختام


----------



## Abu shahir (11 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم

الجيل الجديد ما شاء الله ذكي ، لا يأخذ اي خطوه بدون معرفه العواقب المترتبة عليها.

نصيحتي لك :

1. معرفه missions and duties of the chemical engineer
2. حلل قدراتك هل تستطيع القيام بهذي المهام
3. اذا الإجابة بنعم فتوكل على الله

للمعلوميه يمكن ان تحصل على جميع مهام المهندس من الانترنت 
مقال مهندس المحبه في هذا المنتدى جميل ووافي
لك تحياتي


----------



## مبتدئ في الكيميا (6 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## elasil1954 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
رايي الشخصي هو ان الكيمياء او الهندسة الكيميائية ليست كثرة حفظ للكتب والمعادلات والصيغ ووو الخ وذلك لان الكيميائيين من مهندسيين وعلماء واساتذة يرجعون دائما الى الكتاب للتذكر وذلك لان العلم وااااااااااسع مثله مثل الطب وباقي العلوم .
للتفوق في اي شيء ومنه الكيمياء لابد من ثلاثة اشياء وهي بعد التوكل على الله : الاسترجال:60: والتاقلم:79: ثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ''التغلب:13:''
في البداية تحتاج الى سلاح واحد بين اثنين(طبعا بعد التوكل على الله:34 :
1-السلاح الاول : حبك للكيمياء .
2- السلاح الثاني: ايمانك بما تقوم به مثلا اريد التفوق في الكيمياء لافيد امتي وانجح في اخرتي.
-وازن بين الفهم والذاكرة وان استطعت فغلب الاولى على الثانية .
-استخدم المخططات لتلخيص الدروس لمرتين :
المرة الاولى : ملخصا تحتاجه في الامتحانات ويكون وافيا للدرس الاصلي.
المرة الثانية : ملخصا للملخص الاول ويكون يحتوي على الاشياء الاساسية جدا في المادة وهذا تحتاجه لسنوات ليكون مفتاحا تستطيع به تذكر المادة او الدرس ويمكن ان نطلق عليه الخلاصة النهائية للمادة.
-يجب ان تدرك ان لا حدود لفكرك وعقلك .
- لو مثلنا عقلك بقطعة ارض فان بقيت في وسط ارضك فلن تتوسع ارضك (عقلك) مهما بقيت من السنين في وسطها...لذا يجب عليك ان تذهب الى حدود ارضك (عقلك) الحالية لتكتشف الاراضي الاخرى وتضمها الى ارضك الاولى وهذا بعد التغلب على العراقيل التي تعترضك ..فقط افرض قوتك وهيبتك ولا تستسلم.
هذا كان رايي الشخص ..الى ذالكم الوقت استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه وفي امان الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## ENG.NHN (22 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

انا تخرجت حديثا من قسم الهندسة الكيميائية .... ولله الحمد و الفضل وحده بتفوق

طريقة الدراسه بنظري تعتمد على مدى قدرة ادراك الطالب

اهم شئ اهم شئ ... هو حضور المحاضرات بانتظام و يكون الطالب حريص اشد الحرص الا تضيع عليه ولا محاضرة....ولااااا محاضرة

تانيا *مراجعة المحاضرة *فور الخروج من القاعة او حتى عند الرجوع للبيت ... لكي تثبت المعلومه و يستخرج الاسأله التي قد تطرأ على باله ليسألها للأستاذ

تالتا...من اهم الاشياء التي تساعد الطالب على التفوق في الهندسة بشكل خااااص...هو كثر حلول المسائل 

لابد ان يعوّد يده على الحل و عقله على التفكير ... و يبتعد عن كتب الحلول السريعه 

حل المسائل يوسع مدارك الطالب و يعطيه المرونه في التعامل مع المسائل و القوانين و يبعد شبح الخوف و الرهبة من المسائل المعقدة ...احيانا حتى البسيطه

كما يمرّن الطالب على الاستغلال الامثل للوقت لكي لا يضيع وقته في الامتحان وهو لا يزال يحاول ادراك المسأله و تنظيم من اين سيبدأ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الابتعاد كل البعد عن الغش و نقل الواجبات ............... التوكل على الله في كل شئ و ليعلم ان (اليس الله بكاف عبده)

يحسن معاملة الناس و ليعين اصدقائه و زملاءه ليعينه الله على الدراسه و يفتح عليه في الامتحان



مشاركة متواضعه .... حفظكمـ الله و وفقكم و سدد خطاكمـ​


----------



## ama00257 (31 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ايها الاخوة الاحبه المهندسين في كل التخصصات ....... وخاصة الهندسة الكيميائية لانه تخصصي 
انا الان اعمل كمهندس وتدرجت فيها حتي وصلت لدرجة عالية في وظيفتي كمهندس كيميائي(مديرا عاما ) 
اولا : سواء كنت طالبا او خريجا لابد ان تتحلي بالصبر . 
ثانيا : واهم منها الثقة في انك ستحقق الافضل في كل الظروف .
ثالثا : التركيز علي المواد الهندسية المتخصصة والرياضيات .
رابعا : اخذ دورات في التصميم كمهندس كيميائي لانك تتهم بانك لا تتقن التصميم .
خامسا : حاول ان يكون لديك عدة كتب متخصصة في ...... , Berry ,unit operation , Heat transfer 
سادسا : عمل بحوث كثيرة في كثير منة المواضيع ... وانتم لديكم فرصة النت كبيييييرة جدا .... لم تكن لغيركم قبل ذلك 
اتقن اتقن اتقن ما تعرفه وما تعمله ..... عملك و جهدك و..... سيتكلم عنك ويضعك في اوائل الصفوف .... وطبعا قبل كل ده فضل الله عليك 
اخي الهندسة الكيميائية تدخل في كل العلوم بلا استثناء 
كن قويا مجتهدا .... واكثر من القراءة في كل المجالات تكن مهندسا مثقفا متفوقا 
والله ولي التوفيق 

خامسا : 
*


----------



## tchopper (12 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## tchopper (12 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق thinxx


----------



## hassan bn njma (18 مارس 2015)

================= My Page =================
https://plus.google.com/108201433966412528237/posts


----------



## eng/reda m m (26 مارس 2015)

ذاكر دروسك اولا باول ،ولا تؤجل درس للغد حتي يتسني لك الاستفسار والفهم الجيد والاطلاع ف كتب خارجية ،،،وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 يونيو 2015)

من خلال تجربتي في مجال الهندسة الكيمياوية ... لم استفاد غير 10% مما كنت ادرسه في الجامعة ...لان المصانع الكيمياوية عالم جديد يختلف عالم الجامعة. هذه وجهة نظري قد يختلف معي البعض.


----------



## محمد ابراهيم che (24 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك اخي سعد على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالرحمن حسن محمد (12 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم .. انا طالب مصرى ادرس تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية بكلية الهندسة جامعة المنيا بجمهورية مصر العربية والحمد لله اتممت الفرقة الثالثة ونتيجتى ظهرت ونجحت والسنة القادمة سأكون بالفرقة الرابعة (البكالريوس) ان شاء الله ولكن لى رغبة لاكمال هذه السنة الباقية لى فى دولة السودان ... وكنت اريد ان اعرف ما هو المطلوب لكى التحق بجامعة سودانية لاكمال دراستى هناك وما هى الاوراق المطلوبة ؟؟؟


----------

